# Neuer Gamer PC mit Corsair H110i und i7 7700k wird zu warm! HELP



## Mufffinman (27. Februar 2017)

Hi, bin relativ unerfahren was Wasserkühlungen und PC zusammenbauen angeht. Darum erhoffe ich mir hier etwas Hilfe.

Ich habe mir von einem Kollegen folgenden PC zusammenstellen lassen:

MSI Z270 Gaming M3 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual 
Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151 TRAY
8GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Edition 
16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 
750 Watt Corsair RMx Series RM750x 
Corsair Hydro Series H110i

Der PC und die Kühlung ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Folgende Probleme:

- Der CPU wird zu warm, heißt etwa 75°C-80°C bei Battlefield.
Erhofft hatte ich mir eigentlich wesentlich geringere Temperaturen bei meiner ersten WK.

- Die WK ist viel zu laut mit den Ventilatoren die dabei sind. Habe schon gelesen, dass man die wohl austauschen sollte. Welche erzeugen denn genug Druck und sind so leise, dass man sie kaum hört?

Habe auch gelesen, dass ich sie wohl falsch montiert habe. Besser wäre wohl wenn sie frische Luft von vorne ansaugen anstatt die vorgewärmte aus dem PC zu nehmen um zu kühlen. 
Wenn die neuen Ventilatoren da sind werde ich diese so montieren, dass sie die frische Luft durch den Radiator ansaugen und in den PC leiten. Außerdem werde ich einen leisen Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite montieren welcher die warme Luft dann aus dem Gehäuse leitet.

Etwa so:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass eine andere Wärmeleitpaste (Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste) die Temperatur noch ein paar Grad reduzieren könnte. Ist das zu empfehlen?

Ok, das ist alles ziemlich wirr. Hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung:

- Leise und gute Lüfter welche ich auf meine Corsair H110i montieren kann (pull glaube ich). Die Original-Teile sind viel zu laut
- Was wäre ein leiser Gehäuselüfter welcher auf der Rückseite die warme Luft aus dem PC saugt?
- Ist die neue Luftführung (Luft von vorne durch die WK saugen) besser oder sollte ich die alte (Luft vom inneren des PC's durch die WK drücken) behalten?
- Lohnt diese Wärmeleitpaste "Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste"?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## H3adex (27. Februar 2017)

ja logisch das es bei dir zu warm wird. du drückst die warme luft die im Gehäuse erzeugt wurde durch den Radiator und das erwärmt dann das Wasser xD

richtig ist es genau andersherum - kalte Luft von außen (am besten front) ansaugen -> diese Luft dann durch den Radiator blasen und nach hinten/oben abführen 

und du solltest Push usen und kein Pull - ich für meinen teil hab bei Pull wesentlich schlechter Ergebnisse (Push/Pull geht auch)





- die  Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste - ist verdammt gut
- bei Gehäuse Lüftern kann ich dir die Enermax T.B. Silence Empfehlen die sind günstig&leise und man kann sie gut reinigen (da man sie komplett auseinander nehmen kann) aber da hat sowieso jeder seine "lieblinge" ^^


----------



## lefskij (27. Februar 2017)

Jep, genauso ist es. Vorne ansaugen und in das Gehäuse hinein und hinten oben wieder heraus...

Du brauchst auch bei Wasserkühlung (ob Custom oder AiO) eine Luftzirkulation im Case, denn die anderen Bauteile werden ja auch warm. Die Grafikkarte produziert mit ihren Customlüftern auch ordentlich warme Luft im Gehäuse, das Mainboard und RAM natürlich auch.

Kaufe Dir bequiet! Silent Wings oder Noiseblocker-Lüfter, die sind angenehm leise und kraftvoll - mit 4-Pin PWM sind die auch über das Board steuerbar.

EDIT: Versuche erstmal mehr Lüfter (eventuell auch im Deckel oben) bevor Du Versuche mit neuer WLP oder Flüssigmetall machst - bei letzterem mußt Du auch sehr gewissenhaft arbeiten, denn Metall bei lauter stromführenden/ leitenden Materialien kann sehr gefährlich werden.


----------



## H3adex (27. Februar 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Jep, genauso ist es. Vorne ansaugen und in das Gehäuse hinein und hinten oben wieder heraus...
> 
> Du brauchst auch bei Wasserkühlung (ob Custom oder AiO) eine Luftzirkulation im Case, denn die anderen Bauteile werden ja auch warm. Die Grafikkarte produziert mit ihren Customlüftern auch ordentlich warme Luft im Gehäuse, das Mainboard und RAM natürlich auch.
> 
> ...



ich denke das das richtige positionieren der Lüfter am Radiator schon mehr als ausreichen sein wird - mit dem flüssig Metall hast du recht. da sollte man schon genau wissen was man tut !!!


----------



## Mufffinman (28. Februar 2017)

Habe jetzt 2 "BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm" für den Radiator bestellt sowie einen "BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm" für das Gehäuse.
Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich auch bestellt, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich mir das zutraue.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Antworten. 

Bin natürlich für weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

Wärmeleitpaste macht nur ein paar Grad Unterschied aus, das würde ich an deiner Stelle erst ganz zum Schluss ausprobieren.
Voraussetzung hierfür ist natürlich, dass die Paste vernünftig aufgetragen ist. Beim Corsair ist die aber schon von Werk aus vor-aufgetragen.. da kann man nicht wirklich nen Fehler gemacht haben.

Das "Umdrehen" des Luftstroms dürfte dir den deutlichsten Vorteil verschaffen.

Allerdings steuert die Corsair H110i die Lüfter ja über PWM.. du hättest also vielleicht drauf achten sollen, dir auch Lüfter mit PWM Anschluss zu kaufen. (4Pin statt 3 Pin).
Das wäre bei deinem Lüfter dann die PK-PS statt der PK-2 Variante.

Zum Testen könntest du übrigens in deinem aktuellen Aufbau einfach nur die Lüfter umdrehen (an der aktuellen Position, ohne sie "vor" den Radiator zu setzen.)
Damit würden sie zwar im Pull Betrieb laufen, was minimal schlechter ist, als Push... aber im Vergleich zur aktuellen Anordnung müsstest du trotzdem schon eine deutliche Verbesserung sehen.


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2017)

Das die Luft oben heraus gedrückt wird geht aber auch.

Es muss nicht zwanghaft in der Front sitzen.
Starke Front Lüfter reichen voll und ganz aus damit auch die Wakü in der Decke Kühle Luft abbekommt.
Jedenfalls hab ich wunderbar kühle Temperaturen bei meinem I7-6900K.

Wenn ich das so mit meinem I7-6700 und nem Dark Rock Pro 3 vergleiche sind die Temperaturen sogar identisch.
Und die Corsair H100i ist auch nur die kleine AiO Wakü mit 2x 120 lüfter. 

Also es könnte durchaus auch einfach an der CPU liegen...


----------



## H3adex (28. Februar 2017)

Flüssigmetall kann bis zu 10-15 crad bringen (insofern man auch noch köpft) also unterschätz das ganze mal nicht xD (kommt natü. auch auf die cpu an)


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

Klar, oben geht auch.

Aber hier geht es ja darum, dass der Radi aktuell vorne eingebaut ist und dort rausbläst, ohne dass es im Gehäuse irgendwo Lüfter gibt, die Frischluft reinholen.
DAS geht definitiv nicht (gut).

Radi oben hat aber den Nachteil, dass die warme Luft von der Grafikkarte zur CPU Kühlung verwendet wird.
In einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse wäre das allerdings nicht sehr schlimm.



H3adex schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall kann bis zu 10-15 crad bringen (insofern man auch noch köpft) also unterschätz das ganze mal nicht xD (kommt natü. auch auf die cpu an)



Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass wir hier über das Köpfen von CPUs reden sollten, wenn schon die Lüfteranordnung zur Herausforderung wird (nichts für ungut)


----------



## H3adex (28. Februar 2017)

den Radiator oben baut man im Grunde ja wirklich nur ein wenn die vorderen plätze schon voll sind oder das Gehäuse generell kein platz für bietet. am besten einfach vorn das ding und fertig isses


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2017)

Ja, das ist mir schon bewusst.
Das es hier darum geht die Wakü vorne einbauen, wollte nur halt drauf hinweisen.

Viel Wichtiger finde ich das mit dem Temperaturen, es kann auch gut möglich sein, dass die H100i 2x120mm das gar net kühler packt.

Beim I7-6700 und I7-7700 gibt´s andauernd Threats hier im Forum mit genau diesen Temperaturen.

Und die verwendeten Kühler dabei sind immer sehr sehr gute Aktiv Kühler oder AiOs.


----------



## H3adex (28. Februar 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir schon bewusst.
> Das es hier darum geht die Wakü vorne einbauen, wollte nur halt drauf hinweisen.
> 
> Viel Wichtiger finde ich das mit dem Temperaturen, es kann auch gut möglich sein, dass die H100i 2x120mm das gar net kühler packt.
> ...



wieso redest du die ganze zeit von einer h100i mit 120mm lüftern -> der threadersteller hat eine Corsair Hydro Series H110i  mit 2x 140mm ?

was ich auch nicht so ganz versteh wieso du einen skylake mit einem kabylake vergleichst xD


----------



## Mufffinman (28. Februar 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste macht nur ein paar Grad Unterschied aus, das würde ich an deiner Stelle erst ganz zum Schluss ausprobieren.
> Voraussetzung hierfür ist natürlich, dass die Paste vernünftig aufgetragen ist. Beim Corsair ist die aber schon von Werk aus vor-aufgetragen.. da kann man nicht wirklich nen Fehler gemacht haben.
> 
> Das "Umdrehen" des Luftstroms dürfte dir den deutlichsten Vorteil verschaffen.
> ...



Ok, habe die mit 4 Pins bestellt. Werde diese dann im Push-Betrieb einbauen denke ich. Kann mir zwar momentan noch nicht vorstellen wie ich das am besten verschraube.

Der Kollege der mir den PC zusammengebaut hat hat das heute probiert mit dem Köpfen un der Metallpaste. Hat bei Ihm 20°C gebracht.


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2017)

H3adex schrieb:


> wieso redest du die ganze zeit von einer h100i mit 120mm lüftern -> der threadersteller hat eine Corsair Hydro Series H110i  mit 2x 140mm ?
> 
> was ich auch nicht so ganz versteh wieso du einen skylake mit einem kabylake vergleichst xD



Es gibt keine "Corsair H100i" in einer 280mm variante nur 240mm

Oder redet ihr von einer "H100i GT"

Ich vergleiche keinen Skylake mit Kaby Lake... hier gibt es zig Threats im Forum.
Wo auch andere I7 7700K die gleichen Temperatur Probleme haben.
Das auch mit sehr guten aktiv Kühlern oder gleich guten AiO...

Gott Leute...


----------



## Mufffinman (28. Februar 2017)

H110i

Hydro Series™ H110i GT 280 mm Extreme Performance CPU-Flussigkeitskuhler


----------



## big-maec (1. März 2017)

Hi,
das die Wakü nicht richtig kühlt kann an der Pumpengeschwindigkeit liegen. Standardmässig ist die Pumpe auf "Silence" eingestellt und da bringt die nicht den Optimalen Durchsatz. Das ganze kann man auch mit der Hand am Radiator testen. Bleibt der kalt, die Corsair Link Software Installieren (sollte man sowieso machen) die Pumpe auf Performance stellen und die Temp am Radiator fühlen. Wird der jetzt warm ist alles gut. Bei neueren Corsair Wakü kann man das Pumpen und Lüfter Profil in der Wakü speichern sollt man dann auch machen, ansonsten muss man immer die Corsair Link Software im Hintergrund laufenlassen.

Ich habe ein H115i mit I7-6850k am laufen und der wird nach der Einstellung mit der Link Software Optimal gekühlt.


----------



## Mufffinman (1. März 2017)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> das die Wakü nicht richtig kühlt kann an der Pumpengeschwindigkeit liegen. Standardmässig ist die Pumpe auf "Silence" eingestellt und da bringt die nicht den Optimalen Durchsatz. Das ganze kann man auch mit der Hand am Radiator testen. Bleibt der kalt, die Corsair Link Software Installieren (sollte man sowieso machen) die Pumpe auf Performance stellen und die Temp am Radiator fühlen. Wird der jetzt warm ist alles gut. Bei neueren Corsair Wakü kann man das Pumpen und Lüfter Profil in der Wakü speichern sollt man dann auch machen, ansonsten muss man immer die Corsair Link Software im Hintergrund laufenlassen.
> 
> Ich habe ein H115i mit I7-6850k am laufen und der wird nach der Einstellung mit der Link Software Optimal gekühlt.



Hallo, danke für die Rückmeldung. Nach dem Zusammenbau des PCs war ein USB-Gerät welches nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Nachdem wir den USB Stecker auf der Pumpe aus- und wieder eingesteckt hatten wurde es korrekt erkannt.

Danach konnte ich in der Software auch bei Änderung der Betriebsart (Performance, Balance oder Quiet) eine Änderung der Lüfterdrehzahl feststellen.
Dass sich die Pumpendrehzahl auch Verändert war mir nicht bewusst. Werde das nun nochmal testen. Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen war, bei einer Änderung der Betriebsart veränderte sich die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht mehr.

Ich habe Simcraft laufen lassen (Ein Programm um die DPS in WoW zu berechnen), welches den CPU voll auslastet für eine bestimmte Zeit. Dabei sind die Temperaturen bis auf 95°C angestiegen und für die Dauer der Belastung auch da geblieben. Auch hier brachte die Veränderung der Betriebsart von Quiet auf Performance erstens keine Temperaturverbesserung und zweitens auch keinen Drehzahlanstieg der Lüfter.

Was genau soll ich in dem Profil speichern? Ich kann ja nur die Betriebsart (Quiet, Balance, Performance) anwählen oder?


----------



## Mufffinman (1. März 2017)

Nachdem ich mir nochmal die Anleitung angesehen habe, frage ich mich ob es wirklich Sinn macht die Lüfter an der H110i selbst anzuschließen. Über die Software bekomme ich keine Drehzahl oder dergleichen angezeigt. Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen die direkt über das Mainboard anzuschließen?

Oder steuert die H110i auch die Lüfter und zeigt dies nur nicht an?


----------



## GEChun (1. März 2017)

Mufffinman schrieb:


> H110i
> 
> Hydro Series™ H110i GT 280 mm Extreme Performance CPU-Flussigkeitskuhler



Gut das du mich bestätigst!


----------



## big-maec (1. März 2017)

Mufffinman schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich in dem Profil speichern? Ich kann ja nur die Betriebsart (Quiet, Balance, Performance) anwählen oder?



Hi,

das Profil meinte ich nicht da kannst du nur die Lüfter nach einem  fertigen Profil einstellen . In der Link Software kann man auch auf die Symbole klicken für Pumpe und Lüfter und da kann man auch die Werte einzeln festlegen. Wie das mit dem Profil abspeichern geht muss ich heute Abend nochmal nachschauen, hab das im Moment nicht so im Kopf. Aber hier mal eine Videoanleitung: Corsair Link: Details zu Hard- und Software fur die Systemuberwachung im exklusiven Video



Mufffinman schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir nochmal die Anleitung  angesehen habe, frage ich mich ob es wirklich Sinn macht die Lüfter an  der H110i selbst anzuschließen. Über die Software bekomme ich keine  Drehzahl oder dergleichen angezeigt. Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen die  direkt über das Mainboard anzuschließen?
> 
> Oder steuert die H110i auch die Lüfter und zeigt dies nur nicht an?



Wenn alles Richtig angeschlossen ist steuert die H110i die Lüfter selbstständig nach dem vorgegeben Lüfterprofil. Die Drehzahlen werden in  der Linksoftware angezeigt. Dort wird auch dieTemp vom Kühler angezeigt  und danach richtet sich die Lüftersteuerung vom H110i. Hat nichts mit der eigentlichen Prozessor Temperatur zu tun. Je Kühler die Temp vom H110i Kühler gehalten wird desto Kühler auch die Prozessortemperatur. Aber erstmal nur die Pumpe auf Performance umstellen dann sollte es klappen. Alles ander wäre dann Feintuning nach Geschmack.


Die Pumpe wird wie folgt Eingestellt: In der Menüleiste "Konfiguration"  auswählen dann sind auf der linken Seite jede Menge Icons. Dann auf das Icon H110i Pump klicken, dann kommt ein Menü in der man die Pumpe auf Leistung stellen kann. Auf Übernehmen klicken Fertig. Das ganze kann man dann speichern unter Optionen -> Geräte. Auf das angezeigte H110i Gerät klicken und dann kommt eine Meldung das es gespeichert ist.


----------



## Mufffinman (1. März 2017)

Habe die Originallüfter heute gedreht.
Bin somit vom ~95°C unter Last auf ~max 75°C gekommen im Quiet-Modus.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Werde nochmal ein Update mit den neuen Lüftern für den Radiator und dem zusätzlichen auf der Rückseite posten. Wird wohl aber Samstag oder Sonntag werden.


----------



## GEChun (2. März 2017)

Mufffinman schrieb:


> Habe die Originallüfter heute gedreht.
> Bin somit vom ~95°C unter Last auf ~max 75°C gekommen im Quiet-Modus.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Werde nochmal ein Update mit den neuen Lüftern für den Radiator und dem zusätzlichen auf der Rückseite posten. Wird wohl aber Samstag oder Sonntag werden.





Mufffinman schrieb:


> Hi, bin relativ unerfahren was Wasserkühlungen und PC zusammenbauen angeht. Darum erhoffe ich mir hier etwas Hilfe.
> 
> Ich habe mir von einem Kollegen folgenden PC zusammenstellen lassen:
> 
> ...



Ich dachte 75° wie vorher waren dir zu hoch?


----------

